# Filters?



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

hello, I have a 55 gallon tank and about a month ago I updated my Topfin 60 to a Marineland power filter penguin 350, I then was told that is not enough filtration for my 4 RBP so I went out and bought a Marineland Canister Filter Magnum 350 and it was around $150 so I was fine.. right now I have both the power filter HOB and the canister filter running and i'm kinda happy with it.. the canister filter is loud and seems to get louder every day.. i've been reading through posts about filters and saw a bunch of people talking about a Filstar XP4 Canister Filter so I've done some research and found one for $183 plus free shipping.. I like the sounds of that because it will allow me to get a 75 gallon and still be big enough for it (up to 260 gallons) so I was wondering if it is a good idea and get the XP4 or just stick with what i have?


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

i've only used ehiem canisters myself, but a canister should be damn near silent. is your canister 100% full of water? if you have a small pump put it on the intake untill there are no bubbles coming out of the return, then plug the filter in.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

Rena XP's are really good canister filters, my only gripe about them is their segmented intake tube. bigger fish bumping into the intake tube can cause it to come apart, and if you happen to not be home, you have a burnt out pump motor when you get back. it has happened to me 3 times over the years and each time I've had to replace the whole head unit because it is one solid piece. now a days I either build a sump or if I want a canister I buy an ehiem. ehiems are the best IMHO but they do cost a bit more. another option is a fluval canister, a little cheaper then an ehiem but still a good filter.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

eheim 2217 classic filter? i found it for $169.99 free shipping so it's around the same price of the XP canister so I might go with that.. thank you


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

yep... the ehiem classic series are great filters, I think you'll be happy with your purchase


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

eheim


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As i told you before, Eheim is top of the top, maybe best quality filters ever, but i'd get Rena Filstar XP4 (not so great as Eheim, but great filters too) over Eheim 2217 because of the canister volume (3g vs 1.74g) and flow rate (450gph vs. 264gph)... if you want to equal Rena XP4 canister volume and flow rate you will need a bigger Eheim canister...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

I like Eheim externals as well, they are almost completely silent though the newer models are more delicate then previous models and less reliable IME. I recently had a pro 3 stop working temporarily for no reason after only 4 months of use, yet I have an older Eheim canister still working after about 3 years of use with very light maintenance. If you have the cash for an Eheim which will give you the same performance the Rena can, then go for it. But if not, like Mr. Hannibal said, just go with the Rena. Either way your buying a good filter which will do the job.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I have heard the "pro" models can be abit mroe trouble some. I have never had any problems with my classic 2217.A great filter for the price. It is abit mroe then xp3 but it comes will all of its media which works out to be about the same considering it will cost 30$ plus to get bio media for an xp3 (and the eheim media is alot better media).

For a 75g lightly stocked a 2217 would be great. If you wanted heavier stocking I would add an ac110 for mech filtration and flow.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

+1

I went with the eheim classic and aquaclear combo on my 40g long and its been awesome. Im looking to set-up another tank and will probably go with the same thing.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I have heard the "pro" models can be abit mroe trouble some. I have never had any problems with my classic 2217.A great filter for the price. It is abit mroe then xp3 but it comes will all of its media which works out to be about the same considering it will cost 30$ plus to get bio media for an xp3 (and the eheim media is alot better media).
> 
> For a 75g lightly stocked a 2217 would be great. If you wanted heavier stocking I would add an ac110 for mech filtration and flow.


I have a Eheim pro 3e 2078 and havent had any trouble out of it. Love the bio/pulsing flow options. My opinion you get what you pay for


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Never had a single problem with my wet dry ehimes and bought both used so you would expect some issues and i agree with Ba20 you do get what you pay for...

but the ehime substrat costs an arm and a leg to fill but again its great stuff


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm running 2 Eheim Pro 3e 2078's & a Eheim Pro 3 2073 - all 3 are tops!!








"buy cheap, you buy twice"


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

I use a rena xp3 in conjunction with an aqua clear 110, its a ton of filtration for a 90 gallon, but id recommend both of them. keeps the water looking nice


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Rena XP4 + AC110 should get the job done...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

IMO, AC (aquaclears) are tops when it comes to HOB filters....two AC-110's should do just fine for a 75'er!...As a matter of fact, I have two of them on my 55!...


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I still haven't decided. I think I will get a canister filter for sure and I think I am going to go with the XP4 with my HOB marineland power filter 350. I know the AC 110 is better but right now I don't have $250 to spend on filters


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Eheim 2217 with 2 liters of seachem matrix instead of the eheim rings. Mod your 350 so you dont have to buy the 
pricy pads. Biowheels are great IMO, and my Emp 280 had the same amout of biomax as a AC 110 plus the biowheel, cant beat that combo.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

You can vastly increase the effectiveness of your Marineland 350 by bagging up some ceramic rings in mesh bags(like ones that garlic or onions come in) and placing them in the back of your 350. You can also place them in the media trays but I just take those out cause you can fit more CR in there.
Cut V notches top and bottom on both sides of the old filter cartridges, remove old floss and AC, replace old floss with polyester batting from the fabric store or WalMart. Secure with rubber bands and save $$$.
Best filter is a canister filter from Eheim or Fluval, as per popular opinion here on P-fury. For hang-on-back filters I like the AC110.


----------

